# Gotrek and Felix Novels



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I had heard both the bad and good from critics regarding Nathan Long's work. I was unsure, and after reading Orc Slayer, I wasn't too sure, and thought it would be another Lee Lightner catastrophe, so I stayed away from them.

However, I've recently got Elf Slayer and Man Slayer. I am (thankfully) proved wrong in my first thoughts based on one book, and having read the other two, have gone through the Books again. They are fantastic, and have loved the reads, and other than Orcslayer (when I believe Long was getting into King's groove), there was very little that I could tell the difference, other than King's descriptions were generally richer.

So, just a bit of a poll, which were your favourite books of the series? I'd have to say mine was either Trollslayer, Daemonslayer (a bit of everything), or Beastslayer. Dragonslayer was good, and although it developed the characters a lot further (I loved Bjorni ;D), I felt it detracted from the main idea of a book - although the descriptions of the Doom Diver were just far too hilarious for me to chortle to myself.

Also, with Shamanslayer being released later this year, and rumours abound about Lizardslayer in the next couple of years, Gotrek will continue his grumblings over how it was better in the old days for a while yet.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i enjoyed Skavenslayer at the time - i found it fun and easy.

though now i prefer Manslayer as it felt more mature, and also balanced the characters limitations dramatically, as i felt that King had made the main two especially more like Sigmar and Grimnir than just regular 'champions'


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

The last one I read was Dragonslayer, might have to pick them up again.
My favorite so far is Deamonslayer, the fight against the Bloodthrister was Epic. With Gotrek almost dieing and Felix using the Hammer of Dwarven Kings. I liked the way the hammer nearly killed him and how the other dwarves looked at him with awe afterwards. The first ones were all excellent reads.


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Trollslayer was awesome, it gave a nice glimpse of the warhammer world for me.
Nice short and bloody stories


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I have to vote for Daemonslayer.

And I have to disagree with Drax. At this point in their travels, Gotrek and Felix are pretty much second only to the "legends of old". They have limitations to be sure, but they are really powerful at this point. (however I'll read the next omnibus to see what you mean. I've only completed the first 2 omnibuses, so I may be wrong)


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

Daemonslayer is the best IMO mostly beacuse the travel through the wastes is very interesting


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

i havent read anything after giant slayer i must say but my favourate would have to be demon slayer hotley followed by beast slayer i love the fackt that they are getting known all over the world as hero's by both the forces of good and bad.

i must also say that my worst choice would be vampire slayer i found the whole book quite boring and dwan out.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know, I really felt they petered out around vampire slayer, not read orcslayer, started manslayer and really couldn't get into the grove. didn't like the fact that it kinda went skave, troll, dragons! deamons! manslayer.. wtf?! what was the next one? granny slayer? small unarmed child slayer? almost as bad I guess, effeminate pansy elf slayer, buuut anyway. 

I did love the first few books, its not Nathan Longs writhing style I don't like, as I loved the stories of.. the guys who were criminals but had to do the stuff or there would die from a mages curse, I can't remember what its name is, was hoping it would jog my memory, but failed.. er anyway, I'll just shut up now


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

FatBoyFat said:


> I did love the first few books, its not Nathan Longs writhing style I don't like, as I loved the stories of.. the guys who were criminals but had to do the stuff or there would die from a mages curse, I can't remember what its name is, was hoping it would jog my memory, but failed.. er anyway, I'll just shut up now


BlackHearts

Also there's a tie between my two favs, SkavenSlayer and DaemonSlayer. Those two followed very closely by TrollSlayer and BeastSlayer


----------



## hawkes (Apr 13, 2009)

best slayer i will never forget the bit where malakai droped all the alchemy fire on the beatsmen armyk:


----------

